# Hi i need to explain this better



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi to all my friends I need to explain aboyut the probl;ems I have with my health.I have had quite afew people asking me how I manage to work with parkinsons diseas please read my introduction below which I posted the first day I got registered here to explain I have a serious nuerological disease as well as heart problems the neuiro logicl disease is from the same area of the brain as parkinsons and is a parkinsonian associated diseas in other words parkinsons s disease has many associated parkinsonsian diseases The parkinsons I have is quite different to paRKINSONS per say we understan it is as follows I have constant neaurological movements brought under control with the same meds as parkinsons ire dopamine which I have taken for about nigh on fifteen years maybe more and I also take a combination of other drugs including daily six times a day morphine or sometimes more as it helps me sleep with the vilont movements I never slept more than about eight minutes at a time and my life was not good my movements are much worse than parkinsons without the medication arms and legs fly about uncontrollably but with the meds that has been over many years brought down to a controllable level so long as I keep on the medication without it life is almost unbearabley bad.I am quite happy with my life and keep going as best I can but to recap I*m dont haVE PARKINSONS DISEASE AS WE ALL know it but a form of parkinsons disease i e a parkinsonsiaN ILLNESS BUT NOT FULL PARKINSEONS, when things are very bad which they have not been for a number of years I am really not able even tom sleep with the involuntery movements.I haVE PROBLEMS TYPING AND NEARLY ALWAYS GET SOMEONE TO HELP ME OR CUT AND PAST TO my email page check spelling and typing then repaste other times like todaqy I am so tired I cant be bothrered so sorry to anyone who is annoyed with my spelling/typing problems .I realise this is not pleasent for some to constantly read today as you can see this is ban un /retouched later I will check my posts to correct them as best I can I just want to pioint out that my illness is not so bad all the time and sometimes I operate quite well Read my first post below which I posted to explain.so it is a parkinsonian rekated illness not parkinsons disease per say hope that clears my problem typing etc with everyone here.God bless you all and may I say to the friends I have made here abig thank you to everyone who has been so kind to me I hjope we remain friends for a long time god bless alistair anyquestions I will try to answer them Alistair

Hi I am 57 years old and got into woodworking ( which I have always loved) properly about twelve years ago, when I built a 30foot by 30 foot workshop in my rear garden.I was disagnosed with a form of parkinsons disease when I was in my early forties it's not full parkinsons and the doctors think it will remain as it is and not deteriorate very much more.I lose controll of my arms and legs for periods without my ability to control it and my arms flail around as do my legs however the medication has all but cut it down to a very acceptable level so that life whilst being difficult is bearable.sometimes It is hardly noticible then when a limb movement disorder throws nme a spinny I need to be housebound for a while.Anyway the only things you will notice is my poor typing sometimes it's ok sometimes it's pretty bad,so excuse me on that point.I have always be interested in art and started out whern I retired doing watercolours which weren't too bad actually some were quite nice even if I do say so myself.I realised I would never be though really good at it and built my long time dreamt off workshop and then a few years later added a wing to the bulding and an office etc and some more machine space.then to add safety to my life among the machines I learned about machining taking a course for about five years to add to my workshop repetiore. I also do woodturning both spindle, and bowls boxes etc.I consider my talents to be more of a designer artist than a cabinet maker which I strive to be.All the things I make I usually design myself hence the name art workshop and build mostly furniture etc for family and friends. I never sell anything at all.I have a lot to learn and hope the good Lord spares me enough to make some more really nice things. 
I have 3 sons one the eldest Alistair is a law graduate with honours the second Russell newly married is a doctor specialising as a Psychiatrist and his new bride Lucie is also a doctor in the same field.Then there's Ewen my youngest who is currently in Japan to teach English he is a journalist graduate b.a hons so apart from me (smiley here) thay are all clever my wife Bronwen writes books and has just had her fourth published here is an example of whet she does.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I think it takes a lot of courage to come out and admit what you have. more power to you!

I personally know someone with a similar issue, and you might want to check with your Doc about a procedure to implement a small chip in your head that releases electrical pulses - it basically backs up the brain signals that are being limited by this decease and really does miracles! I've seen people that wouldn't be able to walk into the operation room, walk right out of it on their own a few hours later… it's that big of a difference. and worth checking into. if might be of great relief to you and your loved ones.

Peace


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

P lev I have undergoOne a clinical consultation re something like this and couldn't find a doctor who would touch me with a bargepole that was the problem even then in my case it was not the same part of the brain this operation relieves so I was tOold if my memory serve s me well it wqs a while ago I asked about this before thanks anyway my friend.Alistair


----------



## SteveL (Jan 31, 2008)

No need to explain anything. IMHO, anyone who doesn't have the patience to read around the occasional "thumb-fart" in a blog post should pay their money to buy professionally edited books on woodworking. We all make mistakes typing, and though you make a few more than most, I've had no trouble understanding your wit and wisdom. Keep it coming!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A very touching story Alistair.*

We admire your attitude with life, even under your circumstance.

We wish you many years of abundant life, so you can follow your crafty nature.

Our oldest son is your age, so you're still a kid yet.

We still consider both of our boys as youngsters yet, no matter how old they are.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I must confess I feel I must make more and a bttere attempt to take my time andwhen poosible check my typing more I fully understand it is not nice for others to sometimes reaD MY POSTS anway I also want to say many of you lovely people live in teh good old USA I have been to the states many many times mostly or actually walways on vacation and nearly always to florida clearwater and other parts I have always found Americans like the scots to be very warm and welcoming I also have a very deep affection for the English people who have always been very kind to me they too are lovely people. feel very humbled at times by your genuine kindness towards me on the lumberjokcks site here I have many friends here and buddies also you must pat each other on the back sometimes and remind your selves how beautiful you are as a nation among the nicest people I know we here in the uk and you come in for worldwide criticism for what our governments do I don't alway agree with your governments but I dont agree with my own either so thats nothing to do with the ordinary people god bless my dear friends her I will never forget your great welcome to me and your generous acts of brotherly love.I am here to stay .Alistair


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the update - keep hanging in there. You are an inspiration to all of us, as many people just give up and withdraw from life


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

If we can read this, we can read what you type. *No pun intended.*

i cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it dseno't mtaetr in waht oerdr the ltteres in a wrod are, the olny iproamtnt tihng is taht the frsit and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it whotuit a pboerlm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Azanmig huh? Yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Alistair,
You write any way you want. We understand you just fine. You are a wonderful LJ and I for one, appreciate all your comments and thoughts…and your hard questions! I love your posts!
Ellen


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

Alistair,

What doesn't kill us makes us stronger. It is no big deal to read around the mistypings. Sometimes in life you have to sort through the chaff to get to the wheat. You hang in there friend and keep inspiring me with your posts.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Alistair,

A very touching story indeed… You're in our prayers.

Here is a Link that may help you… I think he's on to something… Take a look… Hope it helps.
Watch all of the video shows that you can…

http://www.knowthecause.com/


----------



## jenvarberg (May 28, 2009)

Alistair,

I SO wouldn't worry about your typing! Even perfectionists like me have no problem because your typing is a bit off sometimes. I wouldn't stress about it. I am confident in speaking for everyone when I say, those of us who care about you, couldn't care less. I always get what you're trying to say, ALL of the time. 

So, as the Jamaicans say, "No worries Mon". Keep typing. We love to hear from you!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi mate

like everyone eles here WE ARE WOODWORKERS not computer geeks lol…...... you keep making and we keep looking mate as for the rest we all know here in England that we live with a post code health care so you and me both know that when a quack says he cant operate usualy means he wont operate because of money all i can say mate is all the while you CAN do you do and when you find it a bit to much REST i for one love your work 
and also i wouldnt mind living were you live because when you can't work at least you have the best views in the world

Good luck mate 
Andy


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi! Alistair,
I have you listed as one of my buddies here at LJ's for the same reasons that you seem to want to apologize for. As for me, I truly understand and you should not feel that you need to make an apology to anyone. When it comes to bad health, I have had my problems as well. With your health, it's truly a miracle, a tribute to your courage and your faith that you even try to do any woodworking. If you need a friend to chat with? Send me a PM ! I'll be happy to respond.
God bless and keep on smiling. You are in my prayers!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Alistair,

You are among friends, here. You don't have to worry that any of us may misunderstand what you are experiencing. We look forward to your posts, your wisdom and your humor.

Lew


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Alistair, Your posts are always thoughtful. I read that rude remark in a post yesterday and I guess that is what spurred this on. It made me mad but I just kept my mouth shut. You explain your condition in your signature for pete's sake. Don't let one guy or anybody who does not get it, make you feel self conscious, with out communication the world would be a lonely place. I'm glad your able to keep plugging away, and find peace and joy in what you do. With out spell check you would think I was a six year old.


----------



## Elaine (Jun 24, 2008)

Alistair,

Doctor -Lawyer -Teacher -you must be the Indian Chief . Don't worry about the typing. I've never had any problems reading it. Dick and Barb are correct. You have a plethora (I was told I can't say [email protected] pot anymore) of information to share and I love learning from your wisdom. Keep it up!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

If I make mistakes with my typing it's because the old fingers don't go where the brain would like them to LOL I beg all of you just to take a light hearted approach and just laugh with me I won't be offended perhaps I shopuld change my signature to "shakey jakey" see it's easy LOL I am easy going and do not take offense at that but ignorance i and impoliteness is not needed here not because of me but because the people of this site are very special, very special to each other not just me believe me I have seen nastuiness on other sites I really believe most of us here are way above that that's whay were such a great and popular site and deserve better.Take it all easy peasy fellow LUmberjocks I do LOL and I intend to be around and staying here for a while yet.Alistair


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

alistair :

like everyone before here , i too am admireing of the person you are .
your honesty and integrity shine through all of your phisycal problems !
no need to explain , we care for you as you are !
nowhere else have i found the openes and honesty as here in LJ'S .
i have friends in life who i don't listen to , as i do to the feelings shared here .
i think it is because our work tells us the truth about ourselves ,
did i really do my best ? maybe i better fix that ? how will i change this next time ? ...etc.
and here we share all of these things openly for all to see and coment on !
not something you find in this world of smoke and mirrors much .
anyone that can't see and feel past the surface , can go pound sand for all i care !
we are all doing the best we can , with what God gave us .

so keep up your coments and your work as you can .
we all will keep listening and learning .

P.S . i grew up in mexico , so i write phoneticaly ,
if it wasn't for this computer red lining all my words ,
i could'nt write worth a damn !


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think you need to explain yourself here. I don't understand why so many people have to criticize the typing, as opposed to the content. Maybe the content being written is to far over their heads so they attack the grammar and spelling. It's annoying in my opinion. 
I always understand what you are saying, and there's plenty that you say here that is very helpful. All your help is appreciated. Don't let a few negetive words get you down or upset you. Keep on posting.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

kolwdwrkr said it well, forget the "typing" pay attention to the "content" of the message…..
We all appreciate the the true content of your posts and like others have said, the "wisdom" that you share.
Continue on being the wonderful person that you are, and keep sending the posts that you do, I know that they are all "directly from the heart".................


----------



## johnpoole (Nov 28, 2008)

most of use just make typo's because we are to lazy to backspace.. that's a good thing about the web, if you don't like my spelling(or typing), you can surf on down the road.. there must be sites for people who won spelling bee's.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Alistair, it is unfortunate that you feel the need to explain anything of the sort. Your posts have been nothing but gracious and you have shown yourself to be a man of integrity and character. I am most pleased that you are here.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Many thanks for your encouraging words and repeated kindness.really I must admit that I fully understand that my bad typing is a source of serious frustration to a few from time to time on the lumberjocks website . I , from my viewpoint must also accept a share of the responsibility ,sometimes I could go back over and over things but am simply too tired or even I admit lazy. I promise to try harder in the future as it really is not pleasent to read my posts sometimes I accept that without argument, or indeed fair of me not to accept some more responsibility re my sometimes just sloppy work.I once again thank you great friends here for your respect and encouragement to me considerring I am quite anewcomer among you. God bless you and I remain faithful to trying harder next time just like at school LOL Alistair


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Alistair,

Like everyone has said so far we are behind you 100%. If the typing part bothers you so much you could try a talk to type program. There are a few free ones out there. I am going to tryone too. Because I can talk and think faster than my fingers can type. If you need anything just let me know and I will do what I can.

Your brother in wood

Rick


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Alistair,

Having been on LJ's only for a short time, I find it refreshing to read your comments. As you speak your mind, you offer some very sound advice, as well as wit. There are a few lumberjocks who have really stood out to me, and you are one of them. I don't care if your typing is not great, what you say usually is. Thank you for simply being you.

Your Friend, Kent


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Allistar. I also read the comment yesterday and thought what a fool. We appreciate you for what you are - A LumberJock - I'm glad for anyone who is willing to take the time to comment and post items. You are a blessing to many people here. I that you for your explanation but I was aware of it from the beginning.

Keep it up and don't worry about how you come across. We thank you for who you are and your willingness to step aside from your problems and to enjoy life.

I use Google toolbar and it has a spelling checker so when i post I ask it to spell check. But don't worry about it. My fingers don't always press the correct keys either.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

God bless you once again my friends you guys are so very kind.Alistair


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

People who complain so much must have a real miserable life. If they can't look past the typing to see what is said and who said it, they are much too shallow to pay attention to. I enjoy your posts Alistair. Keep them coming.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Scotsman, I have seen and read plenty of your comments and you are always courteous and complimentary and your typing is fine. we are woodworkers not secretaries (no offense to secretaries meant.) GOD bless your courage to continue to do the things you love.
Lou


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Alistair, your typing is better than many of us able-bodied folk can m,anage!

God bless,my friend.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

don,t worry about the typing Alastair, i.ve been a billy Connolly fan for years and can understand when you type in a scottish accent!  I,m sure you,ve got a lot of woodworking left in you yet. Inshallah.


----------



## Durnik150 (Apr 22, 2009)

It's pretty sad if someone has either the time or the pettiness to worry about whether or not everything is spelled right in someone's posts. I guess some folks just have a very shallow existence and that's how they grasp a little control in their uncontrollable lives.

Alistair, you are among friends here and it took guts to be as open as you have been. Best wishes.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

Everybody pretty much said it, Alastair. No need to explain anything. You're amoungst the best people on earth (a few get a little crabby every now and again, but they get over it. LOL). Take care of yourself my friend.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Just be you!..........I like reading your input. Like some above said, your typing isn't all that bad. There's worse on the site….... If there's something we can't figure out, all we have to do is ask. Right? Keep being yourself and don't worry about anything.


----------



## rob2 (Nov 27, 2007)

These comments make me proud to be a LJ.

It takes courage to challenge yourself with woodworking like you do!

God Bless you friend.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Alistair, just be you and ignore the fools that are what they are. We love you as a LJ and you just keep doing what you're doing. My dad had Parkinsons and I know the limitations so I am and never will be concerned with your typing. God Bless you.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

Hang in there my friend.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello Alistair, Your wit, posts, advice and projects you get involved in are a great inspiration to me. I too have a major medical problem which forced me to retire. I was lost until someone suggested trying my hand at woodworking - which I had never done before, but I badly needed something to take my mind off my problems. I tried making things and found that I was pretty useless, but I was determined not to give up and now I can make things that are almost useless lol so I guess I'll Keep going until I get it right.
I joined LJ to get advice and to see what members were making - I was awestruck BUT what hooked me was that I saw some fabulous intricate creations together with some really simple scrap wood easy looking items, and the best part was that LJ's from every ability level from master craftsman to novis ALL responded with encouraging words and praise NOMATTER at what level the made item was - high end or low end.
So Alistair your can bet your next bowl of Scotts Prridge Oats that you are in company with some of the best genuine human beings (-1/2%). They appreciate you for your efforts even under difficult conditions and they mean what thay say. Always know that it is the person that is appreciared and speeling does not even come into it. I think we all appreciate you as our great friend and friends don't judge friends!
Thank you for the encouragement you have given me and others, there is a special place in our hearts for you.

It really can't get any better when they name this site for you--- Lumber JOCK

The Englishman in Texas


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Alsitair

You have problems tying sometimes? I have problems typing all the time. God only gave me two fingers to type with. All kidding aside, You are a very special person and God has blessed you in so many ways! I admire your work and wish I had the God given talent you do. You are an inspiration to me and others!

God Bless
tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As you can see we all appreciate your post and the effort you have to put out to express your self. All your post are most thoughtful and show your kind and giving heart. Keep up the good fight against this terrible disease.
Allways your buddie 
Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Alistar, your typing and spelling is usually better than mine. You do just fine. I should use spell checker more than I do!! I know where you are on this. It took me 3 years to regain my ability to type and spell when I was overdosed on Topamax for migraine prevention. I know it takes a lot to get up and go not letting pain keep you down. I'm at the end of a decade of daily migraines. This last 6 months are the best I've had since June of 2000 ) Just keep on going, you're doing great ) No matter how bad it is, there is always some one worse off than we are.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

God bless you all you remember something you are great people Love Alistair


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Alistair, some people just cry and dont do a lot….......You have done a heck of a lot and dont cry at all.
If your able to take classes for five years, build workshops etc etc with your condition…...man that is fantastic.
All the LJ's can read your posts fine, so dont let a few typeing mistakes get you down.
Like Topamax said…..No matter how bad it is, there is always some one worse off than we are…..very true.!!
All the best to you mate.


----------



## bbbb (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Alistair, im new to the brotherhood of lumberjocks, I have watched your site with interest, I particularly like your workshop, and admire the quality of your projects, the guitar back chair struck a chord with me hope you will excuse the punn!!, I am a fellow Scot living in Fife, I can appreciate your difficulties and pleased to see that your situation does not stop you doing what you love doing,thats working with wood, keep up the good work.in the scheme of things what does a few typing errors matter, the fact you have the courage and commitment to continue your input to the site is a measure of the person you are, and from the feedback you are well thought by the majority of LJ's community, so keep doing what you doing, its ok with me

I have not got the hang of the emails and blogs as my son always says "STEP AWAY FROM THE COMPUTER YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING" he not wrong.

regards Bill


----------

